# Newbie - Deciding on skiff for Galveston & Texas Coast



## triumph (Aug 21, 2017)

Excited to join here and start learning about microskiffs. Being interested in flyfishing, I love everything about the idea of a microskiff.

We'd probably keep the boat in Houston and trailer it. I'll be learning & looking for a skiff that can handle me, wife and tag along 15 year old. 

The boat may have to pull double duty for bass since my son loves bass fishing as well.

Problem is I weigh 260, so with the wife and 15 year old that's 500 'ish pounds.

Probably more interested in poling the shallows that shooting across the bay, so probably no need for a tunnel hull. 

One of my attractions to Microskiffs is the light weight and smaller motor, than conventional boats.

Look forward to learning.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Budget?


----------



## triumph (Aug 21, 2017)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Budget?


Finn Maccumhail,
Around $15,000


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Any skiff will likely do well as a bass boat but you might have to be a little more careful running to spots if you're crossing a big lake like Conroe when it's full of skiers.

As for the budget, you're definitely in the used market.

Something like this Mitzi 17 might work: https://houston.craigslist.org/boa/d/flats-skiff-mitzi-17-tunnel/6252977946.html

Or this one: https://houston.craigslist.org/boa/d/mitzi-17-tunnelhp-yamaha-2/6250844381.html

This East Cape Glide is a great boat but probably not enough for the 3 of y'all and if this is your first poling skiff you'll think it's tippy as hell: https://houston.craigslist.org/boa/d/2014-east-cape-glide/6216579540.html


----------



## triumph (Aug 21, 2017)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Any skiff will likely do well as a bass boat but you might have to be a little more careful running to spots if you're crossing a big lake like Conroe when it's full of skiers.
> 
> As for the budget, you're definitely in the used market.
> 
> ...


Finn,

Thanks for the info. Just starting by search. Maybe I can "whittle away"
at the wife over the next months for more funds.

I don't think we'd ever try to fish 3 on the boat. If we take 3 it would be to drop one or two off to wade. 
Bass would just be me and my son, so only two.

The only flyfishing would be one poling and one flyfishing.

You do raise a very valid point about balance. I'm a big guy and as the years progress my balance is not getting better.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Maybe an older Beavertail B2


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

triumph said:


> Finn,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Just starting by search. Maybe I can "whittle away"
> at the wife over the next months for more funds.
> ...


I'm a big dude myself and it's a consideration for me even though I've been on a lot of small, tippy skiffs - even owning a Gheenoe NMZ myself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Any skiff will likely do well as a bass boat but you might have to be a little more careful running to spots if you're crossing a big lake like Conroe when it's full of skiers.
> 
> As for the budget, you're definitely in the used market.
> 
> ...


Finn, I think that the second Mitzi with a new trailer would be the ticket. Triumph should agree.


----------



## triumph (Aug 21, 2017)

scissorhands said:


> Maybe an older Beavertail B2


B2 looks interesting. I had been reading about mosquitos but too much $$$


----------



## triumph (Aug 21, 2017)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I'm a big dude myself and it's a consideration for me even though I've been on a lot of small, tippy skiffs - even owning a Gheenoe NMZ myself.


Unfortunately I just keep getting bigger and bigger (6'5" - 260). I know how to solve this issue but......

Thanks for all the help Finn. I'm 52 have two kids off to college and want to fish!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm willing to bet you will be wishing you had a tunnel and jackplate after the first few trips if you really want to pole the back lakes a lot in Texas. I'd look at a 17-18' tunnel skiff if you want to take 3 comfortably.


----------



## triumph (Aug 21, 2017)

Thinking I may amend my post.
Now seeing a little Jon Boat for the teen and a nice skiff for Mom and Dad.

That would take lakes out of the equation.

We'd still have the need for 3 on the boat as he is gonna want to fish with us and we also have a freshman starting at Texas A&M Galveston next week. 

So a larger, stable microskiff it must be. 

For some reason I'm attracted to Ankona and Beavertail as two mid priced, mid quality options. 

When you say "back lakes" are you talking salt? As in Green Lake?

How about something like the Beavertail B2, too small?


----------



## Fishingjordan (May 30, 2016)

Yea I run a mod V no tunnel 15ft hobie power skiff. I'm in the Houston area (Friendswood) and all the back lakes from Galveston to freeport. A lot of those areas require you to run in less than a foot just to get to the area you want to pole and fish. It will be tough getting some of these skiff to hop up in - 12" without a tunnel (not saying you cant) but it will be tough. I regret not buying a tunnel hull boat for our area but I'm 16 and was on a budget last year so I got the best boag for my budget at the time. With 15k you can get a nice skiff. Don't over look the Tran baby cat, it's a Texas flats boat and can be poled a lot better than you would think and would be IMO more comfortable than most of these skiffs. Just thought I'd share my input on the tunnel. Best of luck, I'm looking for a tunnel hull now.


----------



## Fishingjordan (May 30, 2016)

I fish greens/carancahua every weekend so if you ever need someone to show you around give me a holler.


----------



## robwill54 (Jan 18, 2011)

Tran Baby Cat


----------



## triumph (Aug 21, 2017)

What are advantages disadvantages of the Baby Cat?
I would think it's just a smaller version of the Shallow Sport and would be much harder to pole.

I would have the boat trailered in Houston.
Use would probably be 60% Galveston, 40% central coast. I'm not sure how many boat ramps there are but not really interested in long runs.


----------



## Fishingjordan (May 30, 2016)

Advantages- would ride smoother and handle more weight better since it is wide ot distributed weight more than a small skiff would. Wouldn't be as weight sensitive. Would run faster (if that matters to you) would run as skinny as you could want and get up in as skinny as you could want which is a big thing when fishing the back marshes where it may be 7-8" I've seen many people pole them so I would assume they pole just fine but not like a tech. Poling skiff. IMO they are better fishing platforms than most skiff out there for our area. Shallow sport makes boats up to 28 ft and as short as 15 ft. Shallow sports aren't a cat either so can't really compare the 2 other than the fact that they are both Texas style boats

Disadvantages- won't pole like a tech poking skiff and won't float in 5". Other than that I can't think of any. Again that's all my opinion and from my experience, other people may have a different opinion but everyone with a baby cat I have talked to love them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fishingjordan said:


> Advantages- would ride smoother and handle more weight better since it is wide ot distributed weight more than a small skiff would. Wouldn't be as weight sensitive. Would run faster (if that matters to you) would run as skinny as you could want and get up in as skinny as you could want which is a big thing when fishing the back marshes where it may be 7-8" I've seen many people pole them so I would assume they pole just fine but not like a tech. Poling skiff. IMO they are better fishing platforms than most skiff out there for our area. Shallow sport makes boats up to 28 ft and as short as 15 ft. Shallow sports aren't a cat either so can't really compare the 2 other than the fact that they are both Texas style boats
> 
> Disadvantages- won't pole like a tech poking skiff and won't float in 5". Other than that I can't think of any. Again that's all my opinion and from my experience, other people may have a different opinion but everyone with a baby cat I have talked to love them.


Fished off Baby Cats with a Honda 60 to a Tohatsu 90...it's a BIG little flats boat, not a poling skiff. If I could afford two boats it would be a Baby Cat and a Maverick HPX-T!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I'm willing to bet you will be wishing you had a tunnel and jackplate after the first few trips if you really want to pole the back lakes a lot in Texas. I'd look at a 17-18' tunnel skiff if you want to take 3 comfortably.


This.

No offense, but that amount of weight has to be considered. I am 6' amd 180, my fishing buddies are the same. I have a B2 and it is just enough to get into some back lakes, but not all. It drafts 6.5" with the two of us. That's great. What is not is the endless sub 6" back lakes we have. That's another boat, not my B2. That is a Gladeskiff or Glide. Not 3 people boats with 500 pounds.

I recommend a tunnel and a good versatile skiff that can cross the bay. You'll want to get away from the crowds and explore. You may hit the upper coast more than the middle, so you'll want to get as shallow as possible, which the tunnel will help you with.

Look for a Maverick HPX-T and Ankona.


----------



## triumph (Aug 21, 2017)

@coconutgroves - no offense taken. I'm 6'5"/260 lbs. & should be 210.
Weight is a huge factor especially if I have my two teenage boys & wife in the boat. 
If we ever had 3-4 it would be just to transport or look for wading spots. 

With the fact that we will be trailering the boat and/or staying in motels, I've fallen in love with the EC scooter decks (Lostmen & Fury). I wish Ankona or Beavertail made a tunnel/scooter option.

Would the lostmen tunnel/scooter be a good option to transport 3-4?

I really like the ability to lock all rods and gear into that boat.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@triumph I have fished off a few East Capes but cannot speak on any long term use with them. Plus my time with them has been in Louisiana, which is way different than our stomping grounds. But lots on here have, so you are in the right spot.

Look for a tunnel though, in your case it comes in handy. In mine, not so much. I fish 2, but have to pull captain tricks when I am super skinny. Hard to do with 3 or 4 on the boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> @triumph I have fished off a few East Capes but cannot speak on any long term use with them. Plus my time with them has been in Louisiana, which is way different than our stomping grounds. But lots on here have, so you are in the right spot.
> 
> Look for a tunnel though, in your case it comes in handy. In mine, not so much. I fish 2, but have to pull captain tricks when I am super skinny. Hard to do with 3 or 4 on the boat.


An extra tackle bag can make or break you down here even just wading but I fish a little differently than most.


----------



## MBHouston (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm going to revive a somewhat old thread...seems many of the Galveston Bay folks chimed in. 

I'm in a similar position as OP in looking for a new ride for 2.5 persons (very young son will get older, after all). I grew up running a 16' skiff in South FL and I am itching to get into our bay system in a small skiff for simplicity, cost to own/operate and ease of storing. I'm interested in Clear Lake (I live in League City), Greens and other West Bay locations. Seems like there are plenty of places to trailer to without having to run big water. I'll be looking at some of the manufacturers listed In this thread.


----------



## RickSawyer (Sep 13, 2015)

MBHouston said:


> I'm going to revive a somewhat old thread...seems many of the Galveston Bay folks chimed in.
> 
> I'm in a similar position as OP in looking for a new ride for 2.5 persons (very young son will get older, after all). I grew up running a 16' skiff in South FL and I am itching to get into our bay system in a small skiff for simplicity, cost to own/operate and ease of storing. I'm interested in Clear Lake (I live in League City), Greens and other West Bay locations. Seems like there are plenty of places to trailer to without having to run big water. I'll be looking at some of the manufacturers listed In this thread.



I am in Seabrook... You're in good company. You're also correct, there are places to look closer than you think. I run a 2007 Gordon Waterman 16 after running a Beavertail Micro for a few years. Good luck!


----------



## Texan556 (Jul 21, 2018)

Fishingjordan said:


> Yea I run a mod V no tunnel 15ft hobie power skiff. I'm in the Houston area (Friendswood) and all the back lakes from Galveston to freeport. A lot of those areas require you to run in less than a foot just to get to the area you want to pole and fish. It will be tough getting some of these skiff to hop up in - 12" without a tunnel (not saying you cant) but it will be tough. I regret not buying a tunnel hull boat for our area but I'm 16 and was on a budget last year so I got the best boag for my budget at the time. With 15k you can get a nice skiff. Don't over look the Tran baby cat, it's a Texas flats boat and can be poled a lot better than you would think and would be IMO more comfortable than most of these skiffs. Just thought I'd share my input on the tunnel. Best of luck, I'm looking for a tunnel hull now.


Did you get rid of the hobie yet?


----------

